# vision racks



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Need a little help with the heating.

To me there seems to be a design fault, theres no groove for the cable to run to the other half of the black tray.

Does any one have any photo's of or get any of how they set the cable out.

I ordered the V-70 and V-35 and got 2x 12m and 1x 16m cable i dont think this is enough any one else have any problems?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I am using both the models you have, and I have found no problems at all with set-up. I'll go grab some pictures of how mine is set up for you.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Ok great thanks. Ive just had a look on there website and they have changed the design of the black tray. Different from the instructions aswel. They now have a solid plastic strip down the centre of the tray.

Basicly i can either have the heating on the one side going length ways or just have it in one back corner not the whole width. its hard to explain ill try get a pic now of what i mean.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Here we go;



















I simply place the thermostat and the 3 metres of unheated cable on top of the rack, then simply thread the heated segment all the way down in rows across the back as shown.

Once I reach the end of the cable, I start with the 2nd cable, heated segment meeting the 1st one in the middle, and threading the same way down to the bottom, placing the thermostat and remaining cable on the floor.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

The rack I have photo'd is the V-35, I have threaded the heat cable horizontally across the back in the supplied cable grips, the other option is to have them heated at one side.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

So you just thread it down the long side i was wanting to put all the heat at the back of the rack but i suppose ill have to do it that way.

By the looks of it you havent used that much cable, so does it heat very well then?


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Oh right so in the v-35 its possible to run the heating at the back of the tub.

So have you set the cable the same way in the v-70s putting the heat along one side of the long side of the tub if you get me


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a hot end temperature of 88*F, heats very well when in ideal conditions, ie; away from drafts etc.

As you look at the rack head on, the tubs will pull out towards you, the heat cable travels left to right under the back of each tub.

There is plenty of cable left to spare as you don't need to thread it right to the very end of each shelf, you can leave one/two notches free.

This is how I have set up all of my Vision Racks; The Hatchling, V11, V35, and the "Boa Rack"


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Great thanks for your help i think i got it sorted now


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

No problems, if you need any more help, drop me a PM


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Will do cheers mate


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn im jelous, always wanted a large rack of tubs like that! I find them very expensive though !!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> Damn im jelous, always wanted a large rack of tubs like that! I find them very expensive though !!


A damn site cheaper than the equivalent British Built Rack!


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Only works out at £50 or so per snake, i think its great value for money.


----------

